

Engine Yard’s in great hands, and I’ve done what I wanted to do - aditya
http://lancewalley.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/engine-yards-in-great-hands-and-ive-done-what-i-wanted-to-do/

======
aditya
The way I see it, your typical VC-backed startup needs 3 different teams from
birth, to growth, to exit:

1\. startup team: visionary founders, mad hackers getting little sleep to push
the envelope on the product, great bizdev, amazing product people that
understand their market.

2\. growth team: operations people (ceo/mgmt team), larger engineering team to
stabilize product and continue pushing features, more of everything.

3\. exit team: people with relationships in key positions that can then make
the connection for acquisition/exit.

(This is all anecdotal and I'd love to be corrected)

~~~
sown
I wish I could find more places in the first phase.

I was part of a startup that got acquired a while back and I can honestly say
I miss the earlier days. :(

~~~
catch23
Are you a developer who lives in the bay area?

~~~
sown
Yes. Although I don't get out much. :)

I'm also bound by golden handcuffs for a few years but I'm not sure I'm going
to hang around that long anyways (options weren't worth much).

------
andr
The curse of the entrepreneur: The more successful you are the less satisfied
you get.

------
pclark
should founders be going to investors saying "we're ready and willing to
change gear" or "we're ready and willing to step out when we're ready to
change to a growth team"?

